# 27 weeks pregnant and have VERY painful groin pain



## KamKol

It's so painful when I walk or move or spread my legs even slightly apart. I'm finding it rather difficult to walk because of this aching pain on the bones around the left area of my groin. The bone that joins the pubic area to the thigh on the front. I have been walking a lot, lately and the pain has steadily increased since christmas (when the pain begun).

What could this be and how can I relieve it - I am in bad pain :cry:


----------



## Dinks

It sounds like Pelvic Girdle Pain or Supra Pubic Dysfunction. You can ask your midwife for a referral to see a Physiotherapist. There's a LONG thread about it here....
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/219322-spd-pgp-support-thread.html
There's advice etc on there which may help.


----------



## cymrucath

definitely sounds like SPD hun. Don't leave it, get in touch with your mw as the sooner you get a physio referral the sooner you can at least do something to make yourself a little more comfortable. I had been waiting for a referral since the 22nd December and finally have got an appt for the 25th Jan so it takes an age. Try sleeping with a pillow between your knees and sitting on a gym ball when you can. Don't forget your pelvic floor exercises and please make sure if you need to rest that you do, it's not something that gets easier if you work through it. I hope this helps xx


----------



## rwhite

I've got this too :( Are you finding it hard to get comfy when sleeping on your left side because of it? So painful xx :hugs:


----------



## pinktaffy

aww it does sound like spd hun xx. i would go dr's or mw so they can send u for Physio it helps


----------



## tiger

this sounds EXACTLY like me at the moment,i was stuck on the floor for 1hr 15min yesterday cuz i was home alone and there was no way i could get up, it was in my hip area also.i know how painful it is. i sneezed this morning and it set it off,im unsure what is in hun so i have a midwife appt on friday so im going to speak to her then.i really hope u feel better soon. best to get it checked out :) sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## sparkle_bump

I had this kind of pain around that time as well, but luckily mine went away over time. I'm not saying that you shouldn't get it checked out, just that you shouldn't assume the worst straight away as sometimes things have a habit of getting better on their own.

Hot baths helped, and walking with my legs closer together...I think I looked like a right muppet but it really did help!


----------



## WhosThatGirl

Ive got this exact same thing, have gotten it with each of my pregnancies and it gets worse faster each time. It's called spd and its no fun!


----------



## KamKol

Thankyou for your advice ladies...it's gotten a lot better than yesterday now, but the pain is still there when I spread my legs even remotely wide, just to get out of bed! I have a mw appt next week - let's hope I can hang in with the pain until then. :thumbup:


----------

